

Sky-edit: vim-like editor as a Firefox extension - bergie
https://github.com/Gozala/sky-edit#readme

======
christiangenco
Ooo, this would be really nice to have on Chromebooks.

~~~
bergie
I like the fact that you can use the Firefox Awesomebar for opening files to
edit. This is unfortunately something Chrome is not as good at.

